# Sow Rolls for Mice and Rats? Where to buy?



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I am currently feeding all my feeder breeders on shop bought rat and mouse food. I have read that Sow rolls are just as if not more nutrisious and more cost affective than my current method. Can anyone with experience confirm this? And perhaps suggestion somewhere in Shropshire or round abouts that can supply it? Along with bulk buying of saw dust and hay?

Regards,

Nathaniel


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I fed mine sow rolls when I started out, got them from Countrywide as well as the bales of bedding. I'm quite sure they've got stores in Shropshire.

I now keep mine in lab type cages so switched to the working dog food from poundstretchers - same price, higher protein and doesn't fall through the bars.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey i knew someone who breeds rodents for pets/ live food he fed
gerbils
mice 
rats
spiny mice
zebra mice
degu's

all on sow rolls of which he got from grain harvesters 40 sacks a time 25kg per sack.
but now they feed a rat/ mouse cubes i think around 10.00 for 15kg sack i think might be 20 but not sure.

i breed various fancy mice as well as standard fancy mice for pets and food.

i feed them on a horse mix 20kgs for 7.75 and a sack of dog food 15kg for 7.49
and when bird seed is on offer i get a 25kg sack for 11.00 as a treat really mostly for the mice and exotic mice as they like all the small seeds.
but my exotic mice have various other stuff too as cant live off the cheap stuff like the fancy mice.


----------



## rodents allsorts (Jan 16, 2010)

we feed ows on sow rolls and all babies and adults do well 7.50 20 k


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool beans, thanks for the heads up people. Apparently we do have a country wide store in Newport so will have a wonder up and see what they have.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

nat.brassington said:


> Cool beans, thanks for the heads up people. Apparently we do have a country wide store in Newport so will have a wonder up and see what they have.



I used to feed mine on the Countrywide Sow Breeder pellets, now i use rat & mouse cubes as i can get these when i go to Batleys for my boss :2thumb:.


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Just to update everyone on this. I went to TFM yesterday and managed to get a 25k bag of sow pellets and 25k of saw dust and a massive bag of hey and 2 bit water bottles for 20 pounds. Its in Bridgenorth. The animals love the pellets so looks like i have found a good long term source. Also first baby rats were born at the weekend!


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

Where is TFM in bridgenorth? As I'm not far away


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I use Marriage Sow Rolls. If you look on their website they tell you where your nearest stockists is:

W & H Marriage & Sons Ltd » Stockists


----------

